# I bought a steam claner today.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Okay, friends, give me tips and ideas on how to use it the most effective way. What do I clean with it and all that.

I really, really want to use it on my oven shelves. They're gross! Roger is addicted to pizza and they are just impossible to keep clean. Should I soak them first, you think?

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Oh man! I don't have any advice, but I'd love to know if you think it's worth it after you've used it for a month or so. I've seen them, but just wasn't sure.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Lay them out in the yard, in the grass overnight.. The dew will soften the crud and pizza doo doo. Then just hose em off.Might have to do a little light brushing..but minimal at best


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ericjeeper, if I did that, all my outside cats would pee on them. Oy vey!

For me, this steamer is doing exactly what I want it to do. I use an old card table with a plastic top. I put the oven shelves on it and alternatively used steam and an SOS pad on then, a little at a time. I wiped and repeated until they were clean. (Remind me to clean them more often.  ) No harsh oven cleaners that smell like heck.

Today, I'm going to experiment with cleaning other stuff.

Now, for me, the price was right and it is convenient. My ability to do certain things is more complicated at times so it is fine for what I want to do.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

I love my steamer, it is a pain to get out and use so I don't use it often, but it cleans alright! 
Greasy gunk around the stove CHECK gukky mildewy gunk around the gasket and inside and outside of the dishwasher, CHECK..... Bathroom.. EVERYWHERE - CHECK! It works great!


----------



## roncarla (Oct 17, 2002)

This is the easiest way I know to clean oven racks. Take them outside on a sunny day -- doesn't have to be warm, just sunny -- lay them on a concrete surface, spray them with oven cleaner. Leave them outside for a few hours, bring them in and wipe them off with soap and water. Voila! Very easy.

Or, if you don't want to use oven cleaner, place them in a BLACK trash bag, dump some vinegar in the bag, leave the bag out in the sun for most of the day and bring them in to clean with soap and water. This also works well.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

roncarla said:


> This is the easiest way I know to clean oven racks. Take them outside on a sunny day -- doesn't have to be warm, just sunny -- lay them on a concrete surface, spray them with oven cleaner. Leave them outside for a few hours, bring them in and wipe them off with soap and water. Voila! Very easy.
> 
> Or, if you don't want to use oven cleaner, place them in a BLACK trash bag, dump some vinegar in the bag, leave the bag out in the sun for most of the day and bring them in to clean with soap and water. This also works well.


Well, hi there! Was thinking of you on Monday and wondering how you are doing!

Thank you for the tip!!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I put my steamer, attachments, and white towelettes in a large new waste basket so I can easily just tote it to where it is needed. I use mine on the tile floors and it does a really fast job. The microwave, stove and fridge get frequent sessions, too. While I have time off for the holidays, I plan to do some of the windows and glass doors that have been badly neglected. I also need to clean where mud daubers built nest on the outside walls under the porches. I hope the steamer can help with that, too.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Jan does it clean the tile grout very well?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure....I have dirt-colored grout!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Jan Doling said:


> I'm not sure....I have dirt-colored grout!


Good choice!

I have about $80 saved up in Amazon gift certificates - maybe I need to start watching the friday sales and other specials on there to see if they put those steamers on sale. My stovetop and hood could use one - whoever decided they should make black stoves should be shot. Mine is black, one of those electric ones where the burners are solid and the stovetop is glass - the only thing I've found that gets it remotely clean and not streaky looking is straight ammonia. And I won't do that very often, 'cause it about gases me out of the house!


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Christine do you have a CVS in your area? They have two different models for sale in their store and if you work their weekly sale items and money off coupons like $5/15 purchase you can really build up your ECB totals. I was able to buy mine this way and after my ECB and $10/50 coupon I just used my gift card for my new prescription. Took about 6 weeks to get enough ECB built up but didnt cost me anything for it. I was thrilled.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

I do have a CVS, but I hardly ever go there - we use Walgreen's. I'll look up their ad online, though and see what kind of deal I can get without the card. The one time I bought anything at the CVS closest to my house it was a tube of lipstick and it was rancid already when I got it home. Ick.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> Okay, friends, give me tips and ideas on how to use it the most effective way. What do I clean with it and all that.
> 
> I really, really want to use it on my oven shelves. They're gross! Roger is addicted to pizza and they are just impossible to keep clean. Should I soak them first, you think?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!


 amonia if you can find a tub to soake them in or put them in a garbage bag with a cup or two of amonia and lay in sun , it is hard to find the sun this time of year however.

the other thing i found on a web site about restoring antiue cast iron they used a half a 55 gallon plastic drum with water and lye soak the peice suspended by a wire coat hanger for a few days and then scrub the lye disolvs the bonds in the baked on food and grease leaving the it down to the metal but not coreding or removing any of the metal.

as for the steam cleaner i have the sunuki i dont use it much it just dosent work for me now i have an uncle with a steam cleaner realy a hot water preasure washer now that works this is what you use to clean a refer trailer after hauling a load of chicken


----------

